# First Perfect Fruit?



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 20, 2015)

When did you find your first perfect fruit? I think I found mine (a perfect peach) either the da I started the game or the second day. I didn't know what it was at first, all I knew was that it looked different and had a different color so I kept it in my storage so I didn't accidentally eat it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

I got mine the first day I started in both of my towns, and I ate it instantly in the first town I got one, it was my first time playing ACNL and I figured hey maybe it would give me a power-up or something. So I ate it and then regretted eating it because it took so long to get a second. In my second town I planted it that first day and then planted all that came off the first tree and now I have a bunch of perfect apple trees!


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

I got mine on the second day and planted it right away.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2015)

A pear.

Still haven't planted it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 20, 2015)

I found mine when I started my game. Now I have a lot


----------



## Mints (Apr 20, 2015)

When I first started the game the tree it came from was right in front of the train station and I immediately ate it. (It was a pear)


----------



## Karminny (Apr 20, 2015)

I did the same as you. I hadn't done any research on the game, so for the longest time I had 2, and eventually grew them ^.^


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 20, 2015)

A cherry! ^_^

I knew what it was beforehand, since I did quite a bit of obsessive research before the game came out, so I planted it right away. Now I have a nice perfect cherry orchard just outside my train station.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2015)

My first was a gift from a villager. O_O In my first town, I couldn't find my perfect fruit on my tree so I probably just sold it by accident. I managed to find my perfect pear in my second town though!


----------



## Piggles (Apr 21, 2015)

I have Cherries in my town, so my first perfect one was a cherry. 
Which I ate. 
Then immediatley regretted it. 

But it was tasty...


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

I found my first perfect orange when I was heading to the town hall on my first day. I found my second perfect orange a few days later.


----------



## MrPumpkinn (Apr 21, 2015)

I found my near when I started playing, though I don't really remember specifically when. my memory of my past life is bad e_o


----------



## Llust (Apr 22, 2015)

I found mine on like the second day of playing. I had no intention of growing more at the time and I didn't know that only one perfect fruit could grow, so I just left it on the tree. My friend visited my town and just started taking my fossils, fruits, flowers, etc..thinking it was okay e.o I let her do it, but then she shook my tree and took my perfect fruit, not even bothering to clean up the other two peaches. She was new to the game so she didn't get the concepts, but it turns out she ate it late on so I had to buy another one off the forums haha


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 22, 2015)

I found mine (perfect apple) within the first few days of playing but had no idea it was so, uh, valuable and sold it. I found another one shortly after and I still didn't know about how much it was worth and gave it to a villager I didn't even like. I feel so stupid because now I desperately want one, lol.


----------



## Boosh (Apr 23, 2015)

I got mine during the first week of playing. My first one was a peach.


----------



## Iggilypuff ~ 3310-5625-73 (Apr 23, 2015)

I found my perfect orange a couple of days in but then planted it in the wrong place, so I had to buy another one /)_-' now they're everywhere!


----------

